# Gadget/Widget für ein Stundenplan



## partitionist (28. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute, gibt es Widgets oder Gadgets also kleine Programme die auf dem Desktop sichtbar sind, mit einem Stundenplan? Ich würde gerne mein Stundenplan auf so ein Programm übertragen, wenn es solche gibt bitte posten.


----------

